# Forum Practice and Perfect your Russian Говорим по-русски  фильм брат 2

## 12AMERICA

Привет всем! 
У меня вопрос о фильме "Брат 2". Кто был директором этого фильма? Есть ли в Интернете  фото этого человека? Спасибо за помощь.

----------


## Leof

Алексей Октябринович Балабанов

----------


## 12AMERICA

> Алексей Октябринович Балабанов

 Спасибо.

----------


## Lampada

> ...А вы не знаете какие фильми ещё он сделал?

 Here there are some:   http://www.russiandvd.com/store/person. ... st&id=2673

----------


## 12AMERICA

> Originally Posted by 12AMERICA  ...А вы не знаете какие фильми ещё он сделал?   Here there are some:   http://www.russiandvd.com/store/person. ... st&id=2673

 
Спасибо.  И гланвый актёр он погиб?  В каком году он погиб и как его зовут?

----------


## Leof

Сергей Сергеевич Бодров 
 погиб в 2002 году   

> У меня вопрос о фильме "Брат 2". Кто был директором этого фильма? Есть ли в Интернете   фото этого человека? Спасибо за помощь.

  

> Главный актёр - он погиб? В каком году он погиб, и как его зовут?

----------


## Lampada

> ...  И гланвый актёр он погиб?  В каком году он погиб и как его зовут?

 http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0091074/bio 
Вместе с ним в ледниковой лавине погибло 43 человека.

----------


## Оля

> Привет всем! 
> У меня вопрос о фильме "Брат 2". Кто был режиссёром этого фильма? Есть ли в интернете фото этого человека?  Спасибо за помощь.

  

> Спасибо. И главный актёр, он погиб? В каком году он погиб и как его зовут?

 You can say _главный герой_ (not the actor) or _актёр, играющий главного героя_. But not "главный актёр". 
Его зовут Сергей Бодров (младший). Он пропал без вести в сентябре 2002 года в Северной Осетии.

----------


## Lampada

> Его зовут Сергей Бодров (младший). Он пропал без вести в сентябре 2002 года в Северной Осетии.

   ::  Я не знала, что его тела до сих пор не нашли. http://query.nytimes.com/gst/fullpage.h ... A9649C8B63

----------


## Ramil

> Originally Posted by Оля  Его зовут Сергей Бодров (младший). Он пропал без вести в сентябре 2002 года в Северной Осетии.     Я не знала, что его тела до сих пор не нашли. http://query.nytimes.com/gst/fullpage.h ... A9649C8B63

 Там найдёшь пожалуй... Искали долго, но безуспешно.

----------


## 12AMERICA

Друзья, 
Спасибо за помощь.  Теперь я знаю, как правильно задать этот вопрос на русском. 
****
У меня вопрос о фильме "Брат 2". Кто был режиссёром этого фильма? Есть ли в интернете фото этого человека? Спасибо за помощь.
**** 
Как вы думаете, какой фильм лучше: "Брат 1" или "Брат 2"? Или вы считаете их плохими фильмами? Будет интересно узнать ваше мнение.

----------


## Leof

> Друзья, 
> Спасибо за помощь.  Теперь я знаю, как правильно задать этот вопрос на русском\ по-русски. 
> ****
> У меня вопрос о фильме "Брат 2". Кто был режиссёром этого фильма? Есть ли в интернете фото этого человека? Спасибо за помощь.
> ****  Как вы думаете, какой фильм лучше: "Брат 1" или "Брат 2"?  Или вы считаете их плохими фильмами\вы не считаете их хорошими? Будет интересно узнать ваше мнение.

 Я считаю, что это хорошее кино.
Этот фильм не исключение - первая часть обычно получается лучше, чем продолжение.

----------


## Ramil

Брат 1 мне больше нравится. Вторая серия производит впечатление, что её снимали по учебнику "как надо снимать блокбастер".

----------


## Оля

А я раза два или три пыталась посмотреть этот фильм. Что-то совсем не пошло... Осиливала, может, первые минут 30. Так и не знаю, о чем там.

----------


## 12AMERICA

> А я раза два или три пыталась посмотреть этот фильм. Что-то совсем не пошло... Осиливала, может, первые минут 30. Так и не знаю, о чем там.

 Понятно.  И какие фильми вам нравятся?  Вы пытались посмотреть этот фильм дома на ДВД или в кинотеатре?

----------


## 12AMERICA

> Брат 1 мне больше нравится. Вторая серия производит впечатление, что её снимали по учебнику "как надо снимать блокбастер".

 Интересно. "Брат 2" тоже был блокбастером, как я понимаю. Сколько денег, вы думаете, этот фильм заработал в России?

----------


## 12AMERICA

> Originally Posted by 12AMERICA  Друзья, 
> Спасибо за помощь.  Теперь я знаю, как правильно задать этот вопрос на русском\ по-русски. 
> ****
> У меня вопрос о фильме "Брат 2". Кто был режиссёром этого фильма? Есть ли в интернете фото этого человека? Спасибо за помощь.
> ****  Как вы думаете, какой фильм лучше: "Брат 1" или "Брат 2"?  Или вы считаете их плохими фильмами\вы не считаете их хорошими? Будет интересно узнать ваше мнение.   Я считаю, что это хорошее кино.
> Этот фильм не исключение - первая часть обычно получается лучше, чем продолжение.

 Спасибо за помощь.  Как вы думаете, какой фильм лучше: "Бригада" или "Брат 2"? Вообщем, какой вид фильма вам понравилось?

----------


## gRomoZeka

'Brat 1' is much better, but most of the film hints, allusions or events that Russians find amusing, ironical or lyrical, a foreign viewer either overlooks, or doesn't understand. 
Like a straightforward "New York Times" reviewer, who sees just a gangster story, talks about Danila's fascination with a "mediocre Russian rock band" (Nautilus!), "part-time prostitute" trolley car driver Sveta, and sees a "regional rivalry" in "contemptuous" nickname ''the Tatar'' (which is not contemptuous at all).
It's very "Russian" film after all. I like it. 
'Brat 2' is ok, if you consider it a parody (probably that was the director's intention  :: ). Otherwise it's rather weak. Some dialogs are funny - for Russian viewer, but the plot is beyond stupid.

----------


## Zaya

> Originally Posted by Ramil  Брат 1 мне больше нравится. Вторая серия производит впечатление, что её снимали по учебнику "как надо снимать блокбастер".   Интересно. "Брат 2" тоже был блокбастером*,* как я понимаю. Сколько денег, вы думаете, этот фильм заработал в Росс*и*и?

 "Р*у*ссия", конечно, звучит, прикольней, но правильно, увы "Росс*и*я".   ::     

> В_общем/Вообще, какой вид фильма вам понравилось? (не понимаю вопроса, но если это what kind of films do you like?, то обычно такой вопрос переводят как "Какие фильмы вы любите?")

----------


## 12AMERICA

> 'Brat 1' is much better, but most of the film hints, allusions or events that Russians find amusing, ironical or lyrical, a foreign viewer either overlooks, or doesn't understand. 
> Like a straightforward "New York Times" reviewer, who sees just a gangster story, talks about Danila's fascination with a "mediocre Russian rock band" (Nautilus!), "part-time prostitute" trolley car driver Sveta, and sees a "regional rivalry" in "contemptuous" nickname ''the Tatar'' (which is not contemptuous at all).
> It's very "Russian" film after all. I like it. 
> 'Brat 2' is ok, if you consider it a parody (probably that was the director's intention ). Otherwise it's rather weak. Some dialogs are funny - for Russian viewer, but the plot is beyond stupid.

 Your English is EXCELLENT.  I can't find even one mistake  ::   А сколько лет вы учили английский чтобы получить такой резултат?

----------


## 12AMERICA

> Originally Posted by 12AMERICA        Originally Posted by Ramil  Брат 1 мне больше нравится. Вторая серия производит впечатление, что её снимали по учебнику "как надо снимать блокбастер".   Интересно. "Брат 2" тоже был блокбастером*,* как я понимаю. Сколько денег, вы думаете, этот фильм заработал в Росс*и*и?   "Р*у*ссия", конечно, звучит, прикольней, но правильно, увы "Росс*и*я".

 Спасибо большое!  Такую ошибку сделал конечно мне стыдно  ::   Я сошёл с ума! 
***
Руссия", конечно, звучит, прикольней, но правильно, увы "Россия".
***

----------


## Zaya

> А сколько лет вы учили английский, чтобы получить такой результат?

  

> Спасибо большое! Такую ошибку сделал. Конечно*,* мне стыдно   Я сошёл с ума!

 А, пустяки, не стоит благодарности.   ::   Продолжение следует! (это я про исправления))))

----------


## gRomoZeka

Ой, тут по-русски надо писать. )))) 
"Брат" и "Брат-2" в то время были единственными российскими фильмами, которые собрали в прокате больше миллиона долларов. 
Вообще это было тяжелое время для российского кинематографа. В начале 90-х большинство кинотеатров закрылись, люди редко ходили в кино, поэтому русские картины собирали обычно в пределах 50-300 тыс. долларов.

----------


## Ramil

Я хотел сказать, что раньше режиссёры снимали фильмы для того, чтобы что-то людям показать или сказать. Позднее фильмы стели снимать для бабла. 
Так вот Брат-1 - некоммерческий проект. Хороший фильм. Может быть я так считаю потому, что всё, что происходило в фильме я видел вокруг себя в 90-х годах.  
Брат-2 - вещь коммерческая. Всё как надо - стрельба, мочилово, плоские приколы, дешевая мораль в конце.
Разбавляет это всё неплохой стёб и анти-политкорректность. Музыка хорошая, если бы её не лепили по поводу и без в разные места фильма - абы куда, потому что "уплочено".

----------


## gRomoZeka

> А сколько лет вы учили английский, чтобы получить такой результат?

 Thank you! Just lucky, I guess.  :: 
I really don't know how to answer your question. Years? Decades? ))))
I've been studying English since the first grade (every kid studies at school at least one foreign language, it's mandatory). After graduating I never put too much effort into improving my skills, never 'studied' it again. But I read in English a lot and watch movies, and even though I ended up forgetting most of the grammar, I feel more confident in expressing my thoughts and my vocabulary increased dramatically. 
Hanging around here, at masterrussian, also helps.  ::  
PS. А-а-а, опять забыла, что здесь только на русском!
Стирать не буду, жалко, но вот вольный пересказ вышенаписанного: 
Английский я учила в обычной школе, с 7 до 17 лет (иностранный язык - часть обязательной школьной программы). После этого никогда специально языком не занималась (никаких учебников, курсов и т.п.), но последние 2-3 года я много читаю на английском, общаюсь на форумах (особенно здесь, на masterrussian), и, думаю, это здорово помогает.

----------


## 12AMERICA

> Originally Posted by 12AMERICA  А сколько лет вы учили английский, чтобы получить такой результат?   Thank you! Just lucky, I guess. 
> I really don't know how to answer your question. Years? Decades? ))))
> I've been studying English since the first grade (every kid studies at school at least one foreign language, it's mandatory). After graduating I never put too much effort into improving my skills, never 'studied' it again. But I read in English a lot and watch movies, and even though I ended up forgetting most of the grammar, I feel more confident in expressing my thoughts and my vocabulary increased dramatically. 
> Hanging around here, at masterrussian, also helps.  
> PS. А-а-а, опять забыла, что здесь только на русском!
> Стирать не буду, жалко, но вот вольный пересказ вышенаписанного: 
> Английский я учила в обычной школе, с 7 до 17 лет (иностранный язык - часть обязательной школьной программы). После этого никогда специально языком не занималась (никаких учебников, курсов и т.п.), но последние 2-3 года я много читаю на английском, общаюсь на форумах (особенно здесь, на masterrussian), и, думаю, это здорово помогает.

 Вы знаете, когда я жил в России, я работал преподавателем английского языка. И приблизительно за два года я встретился, наверно, с тысячами русских студентов. И очень редко видел такой хороший уровень английского, как у тебя.  
Не больше двух-трёх студентов, из тех, кого я встретил в России, пишет так хорошо, как вы. 
Когда я читаю твои тексты, то думаю, что невозможно понять, что английский это не твой родной язык. Это не только грамматика, но ещё и стиль. Прекрасно! 
Мне надо, чтобы мой русский стал таким, как ваш английский  ::

----------


## 12AMERICA

> Originally Posted by 12AMERICA        Originally Posted by Ramil  Брат 1 мне больше нравится. Вторая серия производит впечатление, что её снимали по учебнику "как надо снимать блокбастер".   Интересно. "Брат 2" тоже был блокбастером*,* как я понимаю. Сколько денег, вы думаете, этот фильм заработал в Росс*и*и?   "Р*у*ссия", конечно, звучит, прикольней, но правильно, увы "Росс*и*я".         В_общем/Вообще, какой вид фильма вам понравилось? (не понимаю вопроса, но если это what kind of films do you like?, то обычно такой вопрос переводят как "Какие фильмы вы любите?")

 Спасибо. Это именно то, что я имел в виду, когда задал вопрос. Какие фильмы вы любите?  
Наверно, не "мужские" фильмы, такие как "Брат 2" или "Бригада", да? Smile 
Я хочу задать этот вопрос всем, на форуме.
Будет интересно узнать ваши мнения об этом.Тоже, я хочу задать этот вопрос к разному на форуме.  
Будет интересно узнать ваше мнение об этом.

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Мне надо, чтобы мой русский, стать как ваш английский

 Спасибо за комплимент! Мне очень приятно.   ::   
У вас очень хорошая база, это чувствуется, просто нужно больше практики. Заходите чаще на наш форум, задавайте вопросы, помогайте другим, и вы очень быстро заметите улучшения.  ::   
Многие "старожилы" musterrussian так хорошо научились говорить по-русски, что их практически невозможно отличить от настоящих носителей языка.   ::

----------


## Zaya

> Спасибо. Это именно то, что я имел в виду, когда задал вопрос. Какие ф*и*льмы вы любите? Наверно, не "мужские" ф*и*льмы, такие как "Брат 2" или "Бригада", да?   Я хочу задать этот вопрос всем, кто (?) на форуме.  
> Будет интересно узнать ваши мнения об этом.

 Пожалуйста-пожалуйста.   ::  
По-русски нельзя сказать "Тоже*,*...". Это калька с английского. И "тоже" не выделяется запятыми.
Здесь это слово можно просто опустить, как мне кажется.
Перед такими знаками препинания как точка, запятая, двоеточие, вопросительный знак, восклицательный знак пробела нет. 
Разные люблю. Смутно помню, как смотрела "Бригаду", смеялась во время сцены с деньгами (той, где их останавливают).    

> Originally Posted by 12AMERICA  Мне надо, чтобы мой русский, стать как ваш английский    Спасибо за комплимент! Мне очень приятно.

 Мне бы тоже уметь настолько свободно и полно выражать свои мысли на английском (да-да, я знаю, что делать)! Это комплимент.   ::      

> У вас очень хорошая база, это чувствуется, просто нужно больше практики. Заходите чаще на наш форум, задавайте вопросы, помогайте другим, и вы очень быстро заметите улучшения.

 Да, база определённо есть. Нужно, чтобы перед глазами была таблица с окончаниями разных типов склонений (на данном этапе).    

> Многие "старожилы" musterrussian так хорошо научились говорить по-русски, что их практически невозможно отличить от настоящих носителей языка.

 До такой степени — не думаю, что многие. А вот бегло, если это слово применимо к письменной речи)), — действительно многие.

----------


## Zaya

> Вы знаете,_когда я жил в России, я работал преподавателем английского языка. И приблизительно за два года я встретился, наверно, с тысячами русских студентов (или "встретил, наверно, тысячи русских студентов"). И очень редко видел такой хороший уровень английского, как у тебя. (есть и другие способы сказать это, я предложила только один из них   )
> Не больше двух-трёх студентов, из тех, кого я встретил в России, пишет так хорошо, как вы.   
> Когда я читаю твои тексты, то думаю, что невозможно понять, что английский это не твой родной язык. Это не только грамматика, но ещё и стиль. Прекрасно! 
> Мне надо, чтобы мой русский стал таким, как ваш английский

 Уважаемый *12AMERICA*! Мы здесь друг с другом обычно на "ты", независимо от возраста, социального статуса и прочих мелочей, которых мы друг о друге часто не знаем.))) Можно и на "Вы", но советую определиться и перестать писать в одном сообщении или предложении "твой" и "ваш", говоря об одном и том же человеке.   ::

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Многие "старожилы" musterrussian так хорошо научились говорить по-русски, что их практически невозможно отличить от настоящих носителей языка.     До такой степени — не думаю, что многие. А вот бегло, если это слово применимо к письменной речи)), — действительно многие.

 Да, конечно не всегда все бывает идеальным. Иногда и наши "гранды" делают нелепые ошибки.  ::  Но зато все чаще попадаются посты, написанные таким свободным, метким языком, что просто диву даешься.  
Пусть даже на один такой замечательный пост у многих приходится десять постов с ошибками, прогресс все равно заметен. Помнишь, мы недавно обсуждали эту тему, отмечая тех, кто здорово наловчился писать по-русски? Много имен было названо. 
PS. Мне тоже разные фильмы нравятся, и, наверное, больше "мужские". "Бригаду" смотрела, но не до конца. Так и не знаю, чем там дело кончилось. Хотя сериал, кажется, неплохой. Другие российские сериалы вообще не видела. 
А из относительно недавних российских фильмов рекомендую фильмы "Вор" (1997) и "Возвращение" (2003).

----------


## Оля

> Originally Posted by Оля  А я раза два или три пыталась посмотреть этот фильм. Что-то совсем не пошло... Осиливала, может, первые минут 30. Так и не знаю, о чем там.   Понятно.  И какие фильмы вам нравятся?  Вы пытались посмотреть этот фильм дома на DVD или в кинотеатре?

 Пыталась посмотреть по телевизору.
В General discussion есть тема "Русские фильмы", там много написано про то, кому какие фильмы нравятся. Просто не хочется повторяться... 
P.S. Фильм "Вор" мне тоже нравится.

----------


## 12AMERICA

> P.S. Фильм "Вор" мне тоже нравится.

 Я никогда не видел фильм "Вор". Мне надо добавить этот фильм в список и посмотреть, когда у меня будет время.

----------


## Zaya

> Originally Posted by Оля  P.S. Фильм "Вор" мне тоже нравится.   Я никогда не видел фильм "Вор".  Мне надо добавить этот фильм в список и посмотреть, когда у меня будет время.

 Хи-хи, вспоминаю 'in the list', так любят говорить у нас изучающие английский.))

----------

